# HELP WITH MASTERBUILT 30" SMOKER



## kryinggame (Nov 22, 2011)

I just realized something. The current masterbuild smokers allows you to program the smoker on the top, correct? Well, if you go to the website and look at the black, analog smoker, it now has an old smoker in place. This smoker has 3 racks and you can not program your time on the top of the smoker.

Am I missing something or is this the old version?

From what I've read, the 30" smoker with the glass window is useless. Once the smoker gets filled with smoke, you won't be able to see your meat clearly. I've seen video's of the fully black smoker with the digital display on the top. Isn't this the most current version?

Guys/Gals, please advise me. Can someone send me a link or the model # to the most recent version of the fully black smoker? OR, is the black model not the most recent version?

I hope this isn't confusing.
Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 23, 2011)

kryinggame said:


> I just realized something. The current masterbuild smokers allows you to program the smoker on the top, correct? Well, if you go to the website and look at the black, analog smoker, it now has an old smoker in place. This smoker has 3 racks and you can not program your time on the top of the smoker.
> 
> Am I missing something or is this the old version? The analog does not have digital controls on top.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2011)

What Al said.

Plus:

If you mean the glass gets all smoked up, and you can't see through it-----That is easy to clean.

If you mean "The smoker gets filled with smoke, causing you to not be able to see the food through the clean glass"-----You have too much smoke, and you probably wouldn't want to eat the food either, due to creosote flavor.

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 23, 2011)

I guess I didn't give you what you wanted in the PMs last nite...

Here is the unit you want...with free shipping for 174 bucks!!!


I had originally messed up the numbers.....oh well..

Gobble gobble!!!

  Craig


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 23, 2011)

What Al and Bear Said

Sounds like you have a Masterbuilt Analog Smoker, and not the Masterbuilt Electric Smoker with a Digital Controller

You should still be able to set an accurate temp

Post a pic of your smoker, and we may be able to help

Todd


----------



## kryinggame (Nov 23, 2011)

Guys, I really appreciate your help.

Craig, thank you for the link.

I just ordered the smoker from Amazon. I also called Masterbuilt, the tech said, once I get the smoker in, there's an upgrade to the woodbox that they'll send to me for free.

I'm excited.

Smoke on!


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 23, 2011)

Next purchase should be the AMNS from Tood.

  That's him right above ya...TJohnson...

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Craig


----------



## kryinggame (Nov 23, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Next purchase should be the AMNS from Tood.
> 
> That's him right above ya...TJohnson...
> 
> ...


I see that everybody is talking about the AMNS. I don't know anything about it or it's purpose. Once I get the smoker I'll look into the AMNS a bit more. From what I can tell, it increases the heat without using as much wood. Is that correct? But don't you still have to use pellets?What's the difference?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 23, 2011)

No..  the AMNPS doesn't put out any heat..  it Is just for smoke only..  the electric smokers are not very good at putting out smoke from your wood. They heating element only heats up for a short period then turns off..  then on...  then off... to maintain a certain temp...  So the wood chips rarely will smolder because of this... The AMNPS will supply continious smoke with no extra heat...   You can also use it to 'cold smoke" cheese, and other foods that you don't want to put any heat on..  hope this helps...  you will definatly need one of these for your smoker...


----------



## say oh shin (Nov 23, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> I guess I didn't give you what you wanted in the PMs last nite...
> 
> Here is the unit you want...with free shipping for 174 bucks!!!
> 
> ...


I think I'm also leaning towards the windowless/digital 30" model coupled with an ET-732 -- seems like a better option for the money.  Any reason to get the windowed version with the what seem to be less than stellar probes? The remote control hardly seems worth the price difference, just want to make sure there isn't some other benefit of the windowed version that I'm unaware of.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes the AMNPS is a perfect compliment for the MES. They are made for each other.


----------



## say oh shin (Nov 23, 2011)

say oh shin said:


> I think I'm also leaning towards the windowless/digital 30" model coupled with an ET-732 -- seems like a better option for the money.  Any reason to get the windowed version with the what seem to be less than stellar probes? The remote control hardly seems worth the price difference, just want to make sure there isn't some other benefit of the windowed version that I'm unaware of.




no replies?  Oh well, went and signed up for a Sam's Club membership solely to buy the 40" MES -- seasoning it right now


----------



## charlieharper (Nov 23, 2011)

say oh shin said:


> no replies?  Oh well, went and signed up for a Sam's Club membership solely to buy the 40" MES -- seasoning it right now




That's a pretty good price for the 40".    Bass Pro has the 30" with digital control (remote) on their black Friday sale for $179.


----------



## bigbob73 (Nov 23, 2011)

kryinggame said:


> Guys, I really appreciate your help.
> 
> Craig, thank you for the link.
> 
> ...




the new chip tray will make all the difference.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2011)

say oh shin said:


> *no replies? *  Oh well, went and signed up for a Sam's Club membership solely to buy the 40" MES -- seasoning it right now




LOL---What kind of replies were you looking for?

Once you said you were "leaning toward the MES 30", the time for suggestions was over.

Nobody wanted to tell you not to get what you were leaning toward---It's your decision to be made.

However, I'm sure I'm not the only one who is glad you reversed that leaning, and got the MES 40 !!

You're goona love it !!

Bear


----------

